# .exe auf Webspace oder so starten



## Chaka23 (15. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
hab mich hier in dem Forum mal angemeldet weil ich eine Frage habe..
Ich hab eine .exe Datei. Diese soll aber am besten 24/7 laufen. Da ich aber nicht die ganze Woche rund um die Uhr den Computer laufen lassen will, wüsste ich gern ob ma die nicht auf einem Webserver oder Webspace oder wie das alles heißt starten kann und laufen lassen kann. Ich hab von sowas nicht so viel Ahnung... Klar muss das dann ein Windows sein... Ich hab das Programm auch als .py (Phyton). ka ob das irgendwie hilft oder so...

Wäre echt nett wenn ihr mir helfen würdet....


Chaka23


----------



## joschi70 (15. Oktober 2008)

Hi Chaka23,

also Python dürfte bei vielen Webhostern installiert sein, insofern diese den Server unter Linux/BSD betreiben.
Bei Goneo ist das z.B. so. Ob man das Teil dann auch wirklich ans Rennen bekommt, kann ich nicht sagen.

Gruß
joschi


----------



## chmee (15. Oktober 2008)

Wenn Du einen Rootserver/V-Server gemietet hast, dann liegt es an Dir, Jeniges als Cronjob/Daemon/Programm laufen zu lassen. Bei einem einfachen Webserver sind Cronjobs eher die Ausnahme.

mfg chmee


----------



## Chaka23 (15. Oktober 2008)

ok... Ich hab mich jetzt mal bei so einem Webhost angemeldet... Mal sehen ob das funktioniert... 

Welche Webserver gefällt euch denn am besten, sollte halt "free" sein?


----------



## Leroux (15. Oktober 2008)

Sowas was du suchst wirds nicht als "Free" angebot geben, du könntest vllt bei Root / V-Server Besitzer nachfragen ob sie dir dein Dienst zur Verfügung stellen.

Was macht denn das App ?

PS: Webhoster ist nicht das was du suchst.


----------



## Chaka23 (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab ja von sowas keine ahnung =)

Das Programm greift nach ner bestimmten Zeit auf eine Website zu... 

Gibt es nicht irgendwo im Internet irgendwas wo man einfach eine .exe hochlädt und der die dann ausführt


----------



## Leroux (15. Oktober 2008)

Nein gibt es nicht, wäre auch ein bissel fahrlässig.

Ja beschreib einfach mal was deine App "genau" macht.


----------



## Chaka23 (15. Oktober 2008)

Das App loggt sich auf der Seite ein (pennergame.de) und wählt dann eine Option...

ist schade das das so kompliziert ist. Könnt ihr mir vll einen guten Webspace, der dafür geeignet ist sagen?


----------



## Leroux (15. Oktober 2008)

Naja so klick zeug brauch ich nicht auf meinem Server 

Aber zum 3xMal Webspace ist nicht das was du brauchst !!

Du braust einen Root oder V-Server und diese gibt es nicht kostenlos 12€ im Monat kannst du für einen V-Server rechnen.

Bei Server4you kannst du dir 48 stunden einen zum testen beantragen...


----------



## Chaka23 (15. Oktober 2008)

ach so....

jetzt hab ich das (so halb) kapiert. Und es gibt keine kostenfreien? Schade....

wieviel verbraucht ein einfacher Computer wenn der das ganze Jahr (24/7) an ist... Wieviel kostet das dann nur so ganz grob?


----------



## chmee (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich nehme zur einfachen Berechnung mal *einen Computer, der 100W verbraucht*. Das sind dann 2400W/Tag ~ 2,4KWh/Tag x 365 ~ 876KWh/Jahr ~ (bei etwa 0,2Eur/KWh ) *175Euro*

mfg chmee


----------



## port29 (15. Oktober 2008)

Naja, ehrlich gesagt: die 100W finde ich schon etwas untertrieben. Mein Desktop verbraucht momentan 290W, der Server 380W. Das erste Jahr hatte ich die beiden Kisten 24/7 laufen. Nach der ersten Rechnung lief der Server nur noch 24/7, der Desktop war dann recht oft im Stand By und mittlerweile habe ich mir zusätzlich einen Mini Server angeschafft, der den großen in den Zeigen mit geringer Last ersetzt. 

Die Kiste verbraucht nur 8 Watt, ist somit um vieles günstiger, als ein großer Server.


----------



## chmee (16. Oktober 2008)

OFFTOPIC

@port29 : Ist eben nur eine anschauliche Rechnung ( der Rest, eigentlich die ganze Rechnung ) ist simpler Dreisatz.

Ich habe mir ( anderer Thread  ) so einen Synology-Miniserver geholt, Verbrauch zwischen 10(Idle) und 25(Last) Watt. Bei Mischrechnung ( etwa 15W ) bin ich bei knapp 30Euro/Jahr. Was für einen Miniserver hast Du Dir denn hingestellt ?

mfg chmee


----------



## port29 (16. Oktober 2008)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Was für einen Miniserver hast Du Dir denn hingestellt ?



Ich habe ein ALIX Board genommen: http://www.pcengines.ch/alix2d3.htm
Da drin ist bei mir noch zusätzlich eine abg WLAN Karte (insgesamt also 4 echte Netzwerkkarten) und eine 4GB Compact Flash Karte. An der USB Schnittstelle hängt noch eine externe 2,5" 250GB Platte. Preis gesamt ca. 160€ + 120€ die Platte.

Das Ding ist zum einen mein Router / Firewall, Radius & LDAP Server, Asterisk läuft da drauf und Samba.


----------



## Chaka23 (16. Oktober 2008)

Das ist cool. Der verbraucht dann ja 10x weniger.... muss ich mir ma anschauen....


----------



## port29 (16. Oktober 2008)

Chaka23 hat gesagt.:


> Das ist cool. Der verbraucht dann ja 10x weniger.... muss ich mir ma anschauen....



Ja, ich mache alles für Green IT *hust*

OT²: hatte heute wieder ein Schreiben von den Stadtwerken im Briefkasten, dass die kW/h 1,31ct teuerer wird. Abzocker!


----------

